# Disagree with the previous poster (game)



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

...................................................


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False Cats are better then all.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no, Monotony is just high on that catnip

Grumpy Cat doesnt like being grumpy


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Grumpy cat doesn't have to like it.
McDonalds diet helps me lose weight


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

McDonalds was created by Satan to supersize you.
Italian food is the best in the world.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

False. Italian food is a fascist plot created by Mussolini. 

Rats are cute.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

no i dissagree..rat's are giant mice, that ate radioactive fish

the moon has been hollowed out and alien's are using it to dump rubbish inside..?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

No i believe the moon is actually the spirit of a fish. 


Batman is bad for Gotham.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

False, Batman stimulates Gotham's economy by enabling its citizens to feel safe enough to shop at its all-nite Wal-Mart and go clubbing til the wee hours of the morning.



However, Batman is bad for Robin.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

No, Barrack Obama is a robot covered in human tissue sent back in time to kill John Conner. 


Cats are going to be responsible for the next plague.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> No, Barrack Obama is a robot covered in human tissue sent back in time to kill John Conner.
> 
> Cats are going to be responsible for the next plague.


It's true and I'll be the first to go since I'm allergic to them! Oh wait, I'm supposed to disagree... Hmmm...

Not at all, in fact a serum will be made from their saliva and the organ donor cells (already deceased kitties only!) of their scratchy little taste buds, thereby actually SAVING mankind!

Water is wet.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No water is dry when the moon is out during the day , what kind mixed up place is this moon out during the day 


The wheels on the bus go round and round


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Not true. The wheels on the bus are square, jostling the passengers, causing those who have to go potty to wet their pants, those with dentures to chatter their teeth like Jim Carrey in a manic moment, those who are texting on their phones to make unintended (and possibly well received) sexting typos to their grandmothers...


Pop goes the weasel.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a contradiction in terms! ^

R.Kelly loves older ladies.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Untrue. R. Kelly secretly loves older men. Much older men. The more wrinkles and sagging flesh, the better.


Woodchucks chuck wood.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

false i do declare, woodchucks chuck antique wooden furniture at the wood so it can meet it's valueable old relative's...

today is yesterday's future, while today is tommorow's past..?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

youre wrong, im right 

/thread


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

\ thread

Sliced bread is the best thing


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes

Ice cream was created by Satan.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I mean, no! 

Sorry, I have a hard time saying no to food.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

That's not true. You despise food. Despise it so much in fact, you've invented a way to exist purely on air and 70% isopropyl alcohol in order to never have to eat a bite of food again. 

I know this because one of your alternate personalities told me all about your nefarious plan... You intend to burn all stores of food worldwide in order to force people all over the planet to purchase your air/alcohol products (known as Aircohol -- patent pending...) to survive. 

Well, we're onto you now... You'll never get away with it! Never, I tell you!



She sells sea shells by the sea shore.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> That's not true. You despise food. Despise it so much in fact, you've invented a way to exist purely on air and 70% isopropyl alcohol in order to never have to eat a bite of food again.
> 
> I know this because one of your alternate personalities told me all about your nefarious plan... You intend to burn all stores of food worldwide in order to force people all over the planet to purchase your air/alcohol products (known as Aircohol -- patent pending...) to survive.
> 
> Well, we're onto you now... You'll never get away with it! Never, I tell you!


Aircohol?

Look, I've cornered the market on really bad jokes. I don't like competition. I wish I could say I was drunk while posting.



CharmedOne said:


> She sells sea shells by the sea shore.


Yes. I mean, no! I like certain shellfish, so that was another trick question.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Um where's mines at? : < * slap*

Justin Beiber is horrible.
* trollface*


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I disagree after hacking your personal photos you are much more sexy in your mankini .

Rap music is fully sick bro


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know how you could say that after listing to Ghetto Boys " Mind of a lunatic" !!

I'm a sexual tyrannosaurus rex


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nothing truly exists. We are figments of Morgan Freeman's imagination. 

I hate MTV dude


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

You secretly love it because your true identity is you were one of its veejays in the 80s and your getting some fat residuals every time anything airs with your mug in it.


Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

No he didn't Freddy killed him when he had a Nightmare.

Eric Cartman should stop picking on Butters but not Kyle


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

He didn't fall I cooked him and fed him to Vladimir Putin's pet Polar Bear

I cannot believe it's not butter


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Nuh-uhhh! My dad is really Muhammad Ali and he is The Greatest!

The Olympics originated in Greece.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Nuh-uhhh! My dad is really Muhammad Ali and he is The Greatest!


yes muhammed ali was once the greatest, but he is now past his prime..:teeth

the olympics originated in space, and alien's taught the greek's...

christopher columbus fee for discovering america was $300...?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah it was 300 per crew member because they paid extra for those Buffalo Lap Dances

You are a Hot Dog in a Bun


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Actually, it was some...ahem..."private sessions" with the queen of Spain. And a bag of chips.

EDIT: DRAT! Too late! Fine! I am not a hot dog! I am a hamburger. With a bag of chips. 

My bologna has a first name, it's O-S-C-A-R.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Nah that's the name of that one dude with the last name of Meyer. You know the one who penetrates buns?

You shall not pass!!!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ha! But I WILL! Just you watch me!

(Passes. Flips off other drivers. Collects $200. Lands on Park Place...)



Your birthday only happens once a year.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No no no I was re born a few times so I have multiple birthdays 

Cats are not a holes . Totally serious mmmm yeeees .


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

They is gurl, one keeps biting my fingers and scratching me too.

Miley Cyrus is doing the right thing, showing us not everyone is fit to twerk.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

No man Miley is an inspiration to us all! Hell even I can twerk now. Plus she wrecks balls. She is a fantastic example to follow for millions.

Drugs are bad mmmkay?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Size does matter. Just at look at what happens in a collision between a bicycle and a semi truck.

Television is not an "idiot box"


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes yes yes I'm an idiot and I watch idiots boxing on it all the time I also like to build cubbies out of the box it came in like an idiot .

The universe is expanding constantly


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

It's actually shrinking from being washed in too hot temperatures and being left too long in the spin cycle.


Your consciousness is expanding constantly.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My what who, i don't think it's working for me.

Selena gomez is a horrible singer.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, she's not bad, but Gomez from the Addams Family is so much better. And the guy sure knows how to romance a lady.


Men are from Mars, women are from Venus.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

false. men actually descended from a place known as "the garage". the origins of woman kind are still quite mysterious.


An apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

But a rock will do a much better job at that 

Dogs barking is annoying


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

oh no it's been shown that a dogs bark actually triggers the fight or flight response so a more correct way of thinking about it would be that a dogs bark is stimulating.

everything is wrong especially what is right


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

It only feels really wrong, so that's what makes it feel right! ? 

:con


There is a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

false. i checked. it's actually an iridium, titanium alloy.

the poster below me is unintelligent.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Rong. Me smart. Me use big wurds.


The Yeti is real and is peeking in your bedroom window right now.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, Mothman is looking in my window and he doesn't appreciate being called a yeti

The person below me has no superpowers


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

That's not true. I can read minds. I can even tell what thoughts will be in people's minds. I knew you were going to say that before it even occurred to you. 

Halloween is the most awesome holiday ever conceived.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no its not. Nothing more than giving kids an excuse to throw eggs at peoples house when they pretend not to be in. !


So... the universe is expanding as we all fine know.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No it's actually shrinking we are just facing backwards . 


Cats are considerate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cats are evil selfish demons

Dogs are loving and loyal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dogs are nothing more than barking mongrels

Opera is fantastic


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

opera is boring

my cat is the most loving cat in the world


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No it's not it's just super manipulative and only wants food no love at all . 

( true about all cats ) 


You are smart and nice . He he he


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ah .... very clever.


no, i am in fact incredible intelligent and amazingly handsome.... :b ( phew glad thats over.)


the person below me....... thinks that the Apollo moon landings in 1969 were real ?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

69 he he he sorry 
Um 
No they went real the we're filmed in the outback australia and all the props were made of asbestos and cardboard the shadows are the give away the were photoshopped . 

The person below me never sucks random strangers toes .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The Big Bang Theory is great entertainment 

The person below me doesn't go outside in the nude


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Wrong because, I remember once when I was a child, I woke up in the early morning, and bizarrely went out and walked around the streets of Stoke Newington in London completely naked. Never saw anyone. Very weird. 

9/11 was committed by Islamic terrorists.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope, elves caused 9/11. Yep elves.

Cookies taste good.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No they are bland and dry it's only the chocolate chips that taste good . 

Wood comes from trees you know


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no, wood comes from the stuff that is in the heads of idiotic , stupid people. 


Snow is actually a very, very , very pale blue.... you just need a very , very , very thick layer of it to see the blueness.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snow is yellow. All that other stuff is just waiting for some animal to come along and make it into proper snow

It is horrible and potentially deadly falling into ice filled water in winter


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

No no no it's just the same as the ice bucket challenge just bigger .

Media always lies


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Disagree, Fox news is never wrong.

I have the biggest penis in the world.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

disagree i was standing next to you in those toilets chewing a urinal cake and if i didnt have my telescopic goggles on i couldnt have see that microscopic skinflute 

kanye west is the da vinci of our times


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kanye West is a major douche bag of epic proportions. 

Tony Abbott is remarkable


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Tony Abbott is so lame that he should have his last name changed to A-butt.


Chicks love me and think I am good looking.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Wrong. It's the roosters that really love you. The chicks only come along to act as a wingman. 

Donald Trump's hairdon't is a disguise. He actually has a thick, luxurious head of hair.


----------

